# Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window



## Communicator (30. Januar 2011)

*Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

Hi,

nun habe ich nach einem Monat Wartezeit endlich den Colossus Blue Window bekommen. Dieser ist mit 2x230mm Lüfter versehen, welche leider alle auf 100% laufen(3 Pin). Sie können von meinem MB nicht gesteuert werden. Nun habe ich mir eine Lüftersteuerung gekauft, denn der Blue Window hat keine Lüftersteuerung im Gegensatz zu dem normalen Colossus.
Diese Lüftersteuerung kann diese Lüfter aber nicht regeln, alle anderen können reguliert werden.

Diese Lüftersteuerung hat 18 Watt und kann Lüfter bis 1,5A steuern. Ich weiß nun aber nicht ob diese Lüfter über 1,5A haben.

Kann es an der Steuerung liegen, oder sind die Lüfter allen Ernstes unsteuerbar ?? Diese Lüfter sind auch im normalen Colossus verbaut, denke ich. Und dieser hat eine 15 Watt Lüftersteuerung mit Drehpoti.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diese Lüfter leiser kriege ?? (7Watt/5Watt wäre für mich keine Option.)

Gruß.


----------



## doodlez (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

wenne mir bis morgen ma Zeit lässt schau ich ma bei meinem Colossus, dann schau ich ma ob bei mir meine Lüfter über ne externe Lüftersteuerung gesteuert werden können


----------



## Communicator (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

Danke, das wäre nett.


----------



## csms (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

HI
Meine Lüfter im Colossus regel ich mit einer Scythe Kaza Server.Die hat den Vorteil,das man die Lüfter in 30er Schritten regeln kann(420-450-480.....).Beim vorderen ist das minimum 390,beim oberen 300.Ich habe beide so um die 500u/min laufen.Da höhrts Du die fast garnicht,schaufeln aber immer noch genug Luft.Ich hoffe das Dir das hilft.
MfG csms


----------



## doodlez (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

hab jetzt ma den oberen Lüfter an ne Sunbeam Lüftersteuerung angeschlossem, die Lüfterdrehzahl wird nicht mal angezeigt, villeicht musste mal bei Bitfenix nachfragen wie man sie steuern soll, oder hollst dir wie csms nen Scythe Kaza Server


----------



## Communicator (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*



csms schrieb:


> HI
> Meine Lüfter im Colossus regel ich mit einer Scythe Kaza Server.Die hat den Vorteil,das man die Lüfter in 30er Schritten regeln kann(420-450-480.....).Beim vorderen ist das minimum 390,beim oberen 300.Ich habe beide so um die 500u/min laufen.Da höhrts Du die fast garnicht,schaufeln aber immer noch genug Luft.Ich hoffe das Dir das hilft.
> MfG csms



Ist das die 3,5 Zoll oder die 5 1/4 Variante ??


----------



## doodlez (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*



Communicator schrieb:


> Ist das die 3,5 Zoll oder die 5 1/4 Variante ??


 

5.25 isses


----------



## Communicator (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*



doodlez schrieb:


> 5.25 isses



Sorry das ich nochmals nachfrage, aber hast Du den Window-Colossus oder den normalen Colossus. Denn in dem Normalen ist ja bereits eine Lüftersteuerung verbaut....

Das die Scythe funzt und meine nicht, nervt mich mal wieder. Kann ja nur mal wieder mir passieren.

Gruß.


----------



## micky23 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

Also die Lüfter sind ja mit den CoolerMaster 230er baugleich, und die lassen sich bei mir von 5-12V regeln und starten auch mit 5V.
Lüftersteuerung habe ich die hier


----------



## doodlez (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*



Communicator schrieb:


> Sorry das ich nochmals nachfrage, aber hast Du den Window-Colossus oder den normalen Colossus. Denn in dem Normalen ist ja bereits eine Lüftersteuerung verbaut....
> 
> Das die Scythe funzt und meine nicht, nervt mich mal wieder. Kann ja nur mal wieder mir passieren.
> 
> Gruß.


 

habe das mit der integrierten Lüftersteuerung, habe aber mal Probiert mit dem hier http://www.treadlayers.com/PC_Hardware/Accessories/Sunbeam Tech/Chromatic Windmill/Windmi4.jpg obs geht und es ging nicht zum regeln da er keine Lüfterdrehzahl gefunden hat


----------



## csms (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

HI 
Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte(Nachtschicht)
Ja,ist ne 5.25.Habe den Colossus ohne Fenster.
Mit der internen  Lüftersteuerung beim Colossus ist das sone Sache:
1.kann man nur alle Lüfter gleichzeitig regeln!!
2.war mir der Regelbereich zu ungenau.
3.waren mir die 230ziger Lüfter auch untersten Regelbereich zu laut.
Ich habe aber die Scythe ausserhalb des Towers,da Du sonst die Tür nicht richtig zu bekommst!
MfG csms


----------



## Communicator (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

Danke das Du Dich überhaupt gemeldet hast. Ich bin per E-Mail mit dem Bitfenix-Support in Kontakt, schilderte denen das ich Probleme mit der  Lautstärke habe. Die gleich zurückgeschrieben das es dann an meinen Lüftern liegen muß, und welche Lüftersteuerung ich hätte. Ich könne ja auch 5/7 Volt machen. Nee sagte ich, mache ich nicht. Ganz nett die Jungs in Fernost. Vieleicht schicken die mir andere Lüfter. Nun gut, bei der zweiten Mail meinerseits kam dann gleich ne Gegenmail das sie jetzt in China Sylvester feiern. Muß ich leider warten. Oder mir die Skythe holen. Bei gemessenen 52db ist warten reine Nervensache. Danke erstmal.

Gruß.


----------



## rehacomp (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

So wie es aussieht hat deine Lüftersteuerung probleme so niedrige Drehzahlen überhaupt zu messen.
Das kannst nur überbrücken, in dem du ne höhere Dehzahl von einem anderen Lüfter dort anschließt.

Ich selbst habe diese Lüfter garnicht im Einsatz, der 140er hinten war wichtiger für mich.


----------



## doodlez (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

jop denke auch das das ein Problem der Drehzahlen ist, denke es sollte mit jeder Lüftersteuerung gehen mit der man Lüfter auch ausschalten kann also halt Spannung von 0 bis 12 Volt, da ich nicht weis welche Farbe du hast, geh ich mal davon aus das du das schwarze genommen hast, ich denke das dieser hier Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Lamptron » Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black wohl den Lüfter auch steuern kann, ist glaub genau der gleiche wie der Scythe, csms finde die Lüfter garnicht mal so laut im unteren bereich


----------



## csms (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

HI
Bin mal gespannz was bei Bit Fenix rauskommt.Also mein PC ist jetzt so leise,das meine Frau fragt ob der überhaupt an ist.Zur Lüftersteuerung.Der vordere dreht sich wie gesagt mit min 380/420 u/min.Darunter bleibt er stehen.So nun bin ich mal weg.
MfG csms


----------



## Communicator (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

Wenn die sich nach dem Neujahrsurlaub wieder melden, werde ich berichten. Ich werde mir aber mal Deine Lüftersteuerung kaufen. Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten, das die sowas überhaupt ausliefern in der Lautstärke......


----------



## doodlez (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

naja wenn sie voll drehen isses echt net schön , mach ich nur um mal bissl durchzupusten


----------



## Communicator (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

So, nun habe ich die Scythe Server und was soll ich sagen........wieder ein Reinfall. Sie lassen sich nicht steuern. Ich kann keine Minimaltemperatur im Semi eingeben, dann kann ich nicht die Lüfter im Manuellmodus runterregeln. Man, ich könnte kotzen. 

Nun hoffe ich mal das die in China bald ihre Neujahrsparty beenden, damit ich mit denen weiter emailen kann.

Boah, bin ich sauer........

Trotzdem ein Gruß.


----------



## lu89 (7. Februar 2011)

Communicator schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun habe ich die Scythe Server und was soll ich sagen........wieder ein Reinfall. Sie lassen sich nicht steuern. Ich kann keine Minimaltemperatur im Semi eingeben, dann kann ich nicht die Lüfter im Manuellmodus runterregeln. Man, ich könnte kotzen.
> 
> Nun hoffe ich mal das die in China bald ihre Neujahrsparty beenden, damit ich mit denen weiter emailen kann.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine Server läuft fehlerfrei und ist klasse. Kann aber mal passieren, dass man defekte HW erwischt.


----------



## Communicator (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*



lu89 schrieb:


> Kann aber mal passieren, dass man defekte HW erwischt.



Nanana, den Unterton habe ich vernommen.... Ich bin nicht wenig doof.

Folgendes, nachdem ich nun zum 5ten Mal bei Caseking war, der Verkäufer mir gesagt hat das die schwarzen und weißen Lüfter vom Sinn her die gleichen sind, habe ich zum 80ten Mal das Case geöffnet und nochmals alles kontrolliert. 

Die Lüfter sind stets auf 100% gelaufen, weswegen ich dann den PSU-Connector von dieser LED control station abgezogen habe. Dadurch ist meine äußere Beleuchtung ausgegangen, die LED´s der Fans angeblieben und.........jetzt kann ich sie regeln.
Jetzt soll mir doch mal jemand sagen woran das liegt. Werde ich rausfinden, bestimmt ein Masseproblem, wollte mich auch nurmal zurückmelden und mich ganz doll bedanken für die tolle Hilfe.

Super Forum und och ist das schön ruhig...

Danke,

Gruß.


----------



## Communicator (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

Nachdem ich denen das Problem geschrieben habe und per Video untermauert habe, kam dies zurück. Die sind wirklich nett:

Dear,

There seems to be an issue with the combination of 12v VR and the 5V of the front door LEDs. 
As you have found yourself, the problems start when the front LEDs are connected.

I am very sorry to inform you that there is no easy solution for you at this point. 
We are working hard on solving this issue and hope we can send you a replacement once we have a compatible revision.

Our engineers at the factory are working non-stop to sort this out, and I will keep you updated on the progress.

Cheers for now,


Typisch, wenn ich mal ein Case kaufe....

Gruß.


----------



## sascha-1102 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

@ Communicator.

Habe mir vor 2 Wochen auch den Colossus gekauft (ohne Window) in weiß. Habe einiges erstmal getestet und festgestellt, dass ich trotz integriereter Steuerung beide 230er Lüfter (Deckel und vorne) auch nicht regeln konnte. Drehten immer voll (wenn auch nicht hörbar). Habe dann auch mal die Seiten- und Frontbeleuchtung abgeklemmt - und siehe da - es ging nun - Technik die begeistert.

Habe dann wieder die Lichter angeklemmt und die Lüfter anders an meine externe *NZXT Sentry LXE* angeschlossen:

Deckel Abluft habe ich and der integrierten originalen gelassen (wenn auch jetzt wieder voll drehend)

den vorderen 230er habe ich auf Kanal 4 angeschlossen.

an Kanal 1 sitzt die Alpenföhn Nordwand.
an Kanal 2 sitzt der extra 140er Lüfter im Boden (orig. Bitfenix Spectre weiß o. LED)
an Kanal 5 sitzt der extra 140er Lüfter hinten (auch Bitfenix)
an Kanal 3 sitzen 2x 120er Lüfter (per Y-Kabel), welche ich in das Seitenteil eingebaut habe (orig. Seitenstreben entfernt - neues Endlighten Plexiglas folgt noch)

alle Lüfter können bis auf 40% runter geregelt werden, bevor man sie abschalten kann

Kann den 230er Frontlüfter vorne  bis auf 300 RPM runter regeln, die 140er bis auf 300 bzw. 400 RPM, die beiden 120er bis auf 500 RPM - Temperaturen bei 50% Lüftertätigkeit liegen zw. 20 und 28 Grad - Top

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Communicator (2. März 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

So, wieder ne Email vom Support bekommen.....

_*Bad news...

I have just come back from my factory tour in China, where among other things, I have spent a few days with the engineers to figure out your problem.

We have been studying the fan control issue from all angles, and it seems there's unfortunately no solution for using both fan control and LED control at the same time. 
The problem lies in the LED control layout, where all devices (fan LEDs and door LEDs) share the same power (they all connect to the 18-Pin header behind the motherboard tray).

There is a small workaround you can try:

- Connect the front LEDs (door LEDs) to a single fan controller channel.

This will turn your fan controller into a single channel VR controller (i.e. all fans will be controlled together, and can't be controlled individually)
If you want the fans to slow down, you need to turn down all the knobs together, and all fans will slow down at the same time. 

I am really sorry for the inconvenience, but it seems this is the only way to control fan speed, if you also want to control LED on/off at the same time.

Alternatively, you could also try one BitFenix Hydra for each fan (and use the included 18-Pin for the door LEDs only), but I realize this is not very practical, and I also feel ashamed for suggesting you to go out and buy not only one, but at least two of our Hydra accessory.

We'll surely try a more advanced LED on/off layout in future cases, but for this generation, I guess we're all stuck. 

Again, please accept my sincerest apologies, and I would definitely understand if you want to return your Colossus to the retailer now.

Sincerely,*_

Mist, werde mir wohl was basteln müssen.

Gruß.


----------



## Evotec (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

Hi ich habe mir auch das Colossus gehäuse gekauft und was ist passiert?..Schliess das gehäuse an lüfter gehen nicht lüftersteuerung geht nicht und die LEDs genau so wennig! Jetzt habe ich die lüfter an mein Crosshair Formula 890 angehängt das bord regelt diese eh von selber aber was mich nervt ist das die LEDs nicht gehen hat da einer eine lösung für mich? Ich sag gleich dazu das ich mich in sachen leds nicht auskenne! Vielleicht kann mir ja auch jemand eine nette Mail schreiben mit der antwort auf meine frage! Danke! Mail: Blackcivic@gmx.at

Danke an alle die Helfen! 

L.g. aus wien Mike


----------



## Communicator (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lüfterproblem mit dem Bitfenix Colossus Blue Window*

So......
ich habe nun nach einigen sehr netten E-Mails (<--ehrlich gemeint!) mit Dave von Bitfenix eine neue LED-Control-Station bekommen. Bei dieser coolen Bezeichnung handelt es sich um ein ganz einfaches PCB, was gegen das Alte ausgetauscht wird. Es ist mit einem Klebestreifen versehen, das man sie im Gehäuse überall ankleben kann.

Angeschlossen und.......BLING,BLING und leise.
Lüfter mit 3-Pin am Mainboard angeschlossen und sind steuerbar. MIT LED. GEIL.

BTW, diesen Fehler haben sie erst entdeckt, als ich denen ein Video mit der Problematik geschickt habe. Daraufhin haben sie ein neues PCB für ALLE Colossus-Wondow Gehäuse entwickelt. Die wussten davor garnichts davon.
Aber jetzt geht es ja.*Freu*

Gruß.

Meine E-Mails richtete ich immer an:

support@bitfenix.com


----------

